# Recommended car insurance for NJ?



## Wheels4U (May 26, 2015)

Hi All:

I found this article with recommended insurance products for Uber drivers.
*Uber, Lyft, and other rideshare drivers now have insurance options*
*From Policy Genius*
*(was not able to copy the link)*

However, no options are listed for NJ.

Can anyone recommend a company for NJ?


----------



## UberNoob1o1 (May 21, 2015)

i spent a whole 7 days of endlessly calling insurance brokers and insurance companies to try to find a loophole around this where we can't get red flagged if a worst-case scenario happened. cause the last thing any of us needs is for our insurance to cancel us and not be able to get a policy anywhere else. even though we can get commercial insurance with regular plates, the policy is void if passengers are involved. it blows.


----------



## UberNoob1o1 (May 21, 2015)

i called erie insurance, which offers rideshare insurance, but it won't be in nj/ny for 2 years.


----------



## UberNoob1o1 (May 21, 2015)

yeah man, i was even thinking of registering a car in a state that offers rideshare insurance, but don't think the policy holds for this sort of distance


----------

